# Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?



## Squad_13 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Am 5.März ist ja bei uns Fischerprüfung.
Hoffe mal dass ich bestehe 
Jetzt wollte ich wissen was ich alles brauche für den Anfang.
Hab schon so einiges... Standartsachen hald wie Spinner , Pose , 2 Ruten , 2 Rollen , Wirbel , Haken usw...

Ich will anfangs erstmal auf Hechte , Forellen und Karpfen am See und Fluss angeln

Was empfiehlt ihr was ein Anfänger alles haben sollte?


----------



## Colophonius (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Hey

Das allerwichtigste:
Angelhändler deines Vertrauens. Der versorgt dich nicht nur mit Ausrüstung, sondern auch oft mit wertvollen Tipps.


----------



## Christian K. (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

ne stippe wäre nicht schlecht + haken,schnur,kleine wirbel,stipp pose.

allround angeln sind wohl erstmal das beste für dich ,vielleicht 40-80 gr. wurfgewicht.

und dann schauen was dir mehr liegt das ansitz angeln mit pose und auf grund oder eher das spinnfischen.

und dann halt immer ein paar sachen zu kaufen so bist du nach einer weile gut ausgerüstet,und am wasser immer die augen aufhalten wasdie anderen angler so dabei haben bzw an der angel für spinner oder wobbler benutzen.

und ein ketscher brauchste dann ja noch + rutenständer 
viel glück dir


----------



## todes.timo (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

mit Hecht, Karfen und Forelle hast du dir aber gleich schwierige Fische ausgesucht, versuchs doch erstmal mit schwarmfischen (Barsch, Rotaugen, ...) ansonsten können die "Durststrecken" sehr nervig sein.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Mal sehen, du hast 2 Angeln, 2 Rollen, Zubehör...
Ich denke, du bist schon mal gut aufgestellt für den Anfang!
#6
Jetzt noch einen stabilen Unterfangkescher dazu und los gehts!


----------



## Squad_13 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Kescher und Rutenständer hab ich alles 
Kenne in meiner Region leider nur Seen in denen hauptächlich Hecht , Karpfen und Forellen heimisch sind.
Ich werde mal meinen Angellehrer fragen wo es diese "einfachen" Fische bei mir gibt.


----------



## Alaska2010 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Ciao Squad_13
Offenbar stehen dir ja schöne Seen zur Verfügung:vik:. Auf Forellen gibt es nebst den zahlreichen Naturködern auch den Sbirolino und unter anderem die unverwüstlichen Spinner und Wobbler. Wichtig ist das ausprobieren der verschiedenen Köder zum Teil auf stark von der Jahreszeit abhängig). Bei den Naturködern kann auch der Wurm und oder kombiniert mit der Bienenmade fängig sein.

Ich könnte hier auch für den Hecht (und natürlich die Forelle; für mich ein perfekter Zielfisch) eine ganze Abhandlung schreiben! Am besten sind allerdings gemäss meiner Erfahrung immer die Tipps von guten Angler-Kollegen. Die gibt es in deiner Nähe sicher auch oder man trifft sie am Wasser.

Ein dickes Petri aus der Schweiz..Martin


----------



## Mikesch (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Kurgan schrieb:


> ne stippe wäre nicht schlecht + haken,schnur,kleine wirbel,stipp pose.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hast du gesehen wo er herkommt?
Dort wird keine Stippe verwendet.

Er wird wohl eher in Isar, Partnach, Pflegersee, Wagenbrüch- od. Barmsee fischen.

Also eine forellentaugliche und eine hecht/karpfentaugliche Rute mit passenden Rollen und Schnur. Natürlich die dazu passenden Kleinteile.
Kescher und Rutenständer sowie eine Tasche für das ganze Zeug.


----------



## Squad_13 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



mikesch schrieb:


> Also eine forellentaugliche und eine hecht/karpfentaugliche Rute mit passenden Rollen und Schnur.



Was muss eine Forellentaugliche und eine hecht/karpfentaugliche Rute alles für Eigenschaften besitzen?


----------



## Squad_13 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Eine frage hätt ich da noch
Braucht man wenn man zum Spinnfischen geht und ne geflochtene Schnur benutzt (bei spinnfischen immer geflochtene oder?) noch n vorfach oder einfach direkt anknoten?


----------



## carphunter1678 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Eine frage hätt ich da noch
> Braucht man wenn man zum Spinnfischen geht und ne geflochtene Schnur benutzt (bei spinnfischen immer geflochtene oder?) noch n vorfach oder einfach direkt anknoten?


 
Zum Spinnfischen brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine Geflochtene für wobbler,spinner ect geflochtene brauchst du eigentlich nur zum gummifisch angeln wegen dem grundkontakt.ein vorfach aus mono oder fluorocarbon wäre von vorteil da eine geflochtene schneller durchgescheuert ist als mono oder fluorocarbon.


----------



## Squad_13 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Zum Spinnfischen brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine Geflochtene für wobbler,spinner ect geflochtene brauchst du eigentlich nur zum gummifisch angeln wegen dem grundkontakt



Aber hab mal gehört dass wenn man die Köderführung beachten muss , eine geflochtene immer besser ist weil man da einen direkten Kontakt zum Köder hat.

Was meinst du mit durchscheuern der Schnur?


----------



## Forelle97 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Geflochtene Schnur ist nicht so Abriebfest wie Monofile , an Steinen oder Muschelbänken ist die schnell mal durchgescheuert.

Als Anfänger nimm lieber Mono , die verzeiht auch mal Drillfehler. Wenn dir die nicht passt kannst du später ja mal auf Geflochtene umsteigen.


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Aber hab mal gehört dass wenn man die Köderführung beachten muss , eine geflochtene immer besser ist weil man da einen direkten Kontakt zum Köder hat.
> 
> Was meinst du mit durchscheuern der Schnur?


Das hast du richtig gehört:m Beim Spinnfischen mit Gufi ist es wichtig zu spüren, wann der Köder den Boden erreicht hat. Das geht nur mit ner Geflochtenen. Auch beim Spinnfischen mit größeren Wobblern (ausser Modelle die man einfach nur einkurbeln muss) ist es nicht verkehrt einen direkten Köderkontakt zu haben, da so die Bewegungen der Rute viel besser auf den Wobbler übtertragen wird und er sich so besser animieren lässt. Je kleiner der Wobbler, desto unwichtiger wird dies. Auch der Anschlag kommt mit einer geflochtenen deutlich besser durch. Ich würde also auf jeden fall ne Geflochtene nehmen (ausser du fischt fast nur mit Ködern um die 5gr). Bei Hechtgefahr das Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen, sonst ist der Drill schneller beendet als dir lieb ist.

Was er mit durchscheuern meint ist, dass viele (eigentlich alle) geflochtenen Schnüre dazu neigen schneller als Monoschnüre schaden zu nehmen, wenn sie über Unterwasserhindernisse wie Steine, Muscheln oder gehölz gezogen werden. In diesem Fall ist es ratsam ein ausreichend langes Vorfach zu haben, das nicht so schnell schaden nimmt. Bei Hechtgefahr hast du ja eh ein Stahlvorfach aber beim reinen Forellen oder Barschfischen eben nicht. Dafür nimmt man dann einfach nen Mono oder FC Vorfach


----------



## honullulu hauke (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Hi,
Eine geflochtene Schnur ist dehnungsarmer als eine monofile Angelschnur und wird deshalb von vielen Anglern gerade beim Spinnfischen mit Blinkern, Gummifischen usw. gerne verwendet weil somit der Anhieb besser durchkommt und der Haken besser im Fischmaul greift. Beim Zanderangeln mit Gummifisch zB. würde man auch den Anbiss eines Fisches nur schwer mitbekommen.
Für den Anfang würde ich dir raten mit einer guten monofilen Schnur zu beginnen denn gerade bei Forellen und Karpfen kann es sein, das der Haken im Drill aufgrund der fehlenden Dehnung der geflochtenen Schnur aus dem weichen Fischmaul ausschlitzt.
Solltest du später auf eine geflochtene Schnur umsteigen,solltest du zumindest bei Forellen immer ein Vorfach aus monofiler Schnur vorschalten,ca.1-1,5m.
Beim Hecht natürlich ein Stahlvorfach.
Und wichtig ist auch das du die geflochtene Schnur am besten nicht knotest sondern sie mit einem knotenlosverbinder verbindest,aber das zeigt dir am besten dein Angelhändler einmal.


----------



## c.peschke (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Was mir persönlich viel gebracht hat und auch bei Kaufentscheidungen geholfen hat- jemand der sich an den Gewässern auskennt, dich mitnimmt und auch keine Scheu hat dir gute Plätze zu zeigen. 
Denn was bringt die schönste Ausrüstung wenn du nicht weist wo und wie es einzusetzen ist  Und wenn Du siehst was jemand wie einsetzt, kann es bei Kaufentscheidungen helfen. 
Schau mal ob ein Verein in der Nähe ist oder ob vielleicht jemand aus dem Board hier Lust hat dich zu begleiten.


----------



## pikefighter2 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Eine frage hätt ich da noch
> Braucht man wenn man zum Spinnfischen geht und ne geflochtene Schnur benutzt (bei spinnfischen immer geflochtene oder?) noch n vorfach oder einfach direkt anknoten?




Hi,
zu 99,9 % würde ich ne´ Geflochtene verwenden. Hat viele Vorteile. Das wirst Du schon noch merken im Laufe der Zeit.
Verzichte aber niemals auf ein monofiles Vorfach. Die Geflochtene wirkt oft abschreckend, weil sie gut gesehen wird.


Gruss und Petri Heil
Frank


----------



## Squad_13 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



pikefighter2 schrieb:


> Verzichte aber niemals auf ein monofiles Vorfach. Die Geflochtene wirkt oft abschreckend, weil sie gut gesehen wird.



Wie sieht dann die Montage konkret aus?
Wirbel muss ja wegen Schnurverdrallung vorgeschaltet werden (Prüfungsfrage :vik: )

Wobbler,Spinner,Blinker,Gummifisch etc.  ---  Wirbel   --- Monofiles Vorfach mit weniger Tragkraft als Hauptschnur   --- Wirbel   --- Hauptschnur

So in etwa oder?


----------



## micha84 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Also angeln kann sehr sehr teuer werden aber auch Preiswertes Hobby bleiben. Es kommt drauf an wiviel du angelst und wie begeistert man von angeln ist. Ein Familievater wo 1-2 mal im Jahr angeln geht reicht ein Preiswertes Allrounder Sortiement und eine Preiswerte Angel. 
Ein Angler der von angeln sogar Träumt wird sich eine Ausrüstung zulegen wo mehrere Jahre bestand hat.


----------



## Besorger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

nimm mal nen monovorfach beim hecht  hihi

ich fische z.b ohne wirbel. und hab einhänger beim gufieren.

hauptschnur-vorfach(stahl, flurcarbon oder mono) -wirbel - köder

ausser bei stahl da sind wirbel direkt schon dran


----------



## Squad_13 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



micha84 schrieb:


> Ein Angler der von angeln sogar Träumt wird sich eine Ausrüstung zulegen wo mehrere Jahre bestand hat.



#6 Hab erst gestern wieder vom Angeln geträumt |supergri


----------



## Barsch Angler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Hallo erstmal 

Ich würde dir erstmal raten nicht auf hecht und karpfen zu angeln da die schneidertage die beim angeln auf die besagten fische sehr frustrierend sein können, ich hatte als ich meinen angelschein bekommen hab auch gleich 6 tage ansitz auf karpfen und hecht gemacht und dabei 2(!!!!)Fische gefangen danach war ich soo gefrustet dass ich mein ganzes angelzeug wegschmeissen wollte .
Also mein Rat Fang mit dem Posenfischen auf alle Weissfischarten an und taste dich das nas grundfischen ran wenn du genügend erfahrung hast.
Und zum Spinfischen Schnur Ganz klar ein gutes geflecht
und ein stahlforfach denn man weiss ja nie was kommt und zu den Ködern einfac ein paar mittelgrosse spinner und Blinker
Wobblerr und Gufis würde ich noch nicht empfehlen da die Köderführung und Präsentation nicht immer so ganz einfach ist.
Wenn du noch fragen an mich hast einfach ne PN schreiben

Grüsse Barschangler#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Barsch Angler schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> Ich würde dir erstmal raten nicht auf hecht und karpfen zu angeln da die schneidertage die beim angeln auf die besagten fische sehr frustrierend sein können, ich hatte als ich meinen angelschein bekommen hab auch gleich 6 tage ansitz auf karpfen und hecht gemacht und dabei 2(!!!!)Fische gefangen danach war ich soo gefrustet dass ich mein ganzes angelzeug wegschmeissen wollte .



Hi,
ich kenne Karpfen und auch Hechtangler die um einiges länger Angesessen hatten bis sie ihren ersten Karpfen oder Hecht gefangen haben.
Nicht nur das Fische fangen macht das Angeln aus , Angeln ist viel mehr als einen Fisch am Haken zu haben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Squad_13 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Barsch Angler schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> Ich würde dir erstmal raten nicht auf hecht und karpfen zu angeln da die schneidertage die beim angeln auf die besagten fische sehr frustrierend sein können, ich hatte als ich meinen angelschein bekommen hab auch gleich 6 tage ansitz auf karpfen und hecht gemacht und dabei 2(!!!!)Fische gefangen danach war ich soo gefrustet dass ich mein ganzes angelzeug wegschmeissen wollte .



Ich war mal in Italien beim Angeln (wusste noch nicht ziemlich viel) und war 7 Tage beim Angeln und hab genau 0(!!!) Fische raus (1 barsch 10cm xD)

Dann bin ich an Forellensee und gut wars :q


Back to topic:

Also denkt ihr ich brauche nicht einen zusätzlichen wirbel zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach sonder nur einen Knoten (albright Knoten)?


----------



## theundertaker (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Ich fische ne geflochtene Schnur und verbinde das dünne Stahlvorfach mit einem Knotenlosverbinder...das hält bombensicher und ist absolut flott wieder zusammengebastelt, falls man mal ne Perrücke hat oder das Stahli hinüber ist...vielleicht ist das ne einfache Möglichkeit für dich...?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Squad_13 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche online - shops empfehlen die besonders günstige Geflochtene schnüre haben?


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Das allerwichtigste:
> Angelhändler deines Vertrauens. Der versorgt dich nicht nur mit Ausrüstung, sondern auch oft mit wertvollen Tipps.


Gibt es kaum.

@TE hier ein Händler der sehr gute Preise in Bezug auf Geflecht hat:

http://www.scissortailsports.com/
http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports


----------



## -Kevin- (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Wie wäre es denn mit einem großen Angelschirm und nem Setzkescher und einer Kopflampe?

Weiß ja nicht ob du ne Angelkiste oder so hast aber ich ziehe Taschen mit Klarsichtboxen vor, so kann man auch mal die eine oder andere Box raus nehmen und in eine kleinere Tasche packen, wenn man doch mal eine größere Strecke ans Wasser laufen muss schleppt man nicht den ganzen überflüssigen Scheiß mit und muss aber auch nicht vorher aus der gerätekiste aussortieren.


----------



## chubby01 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Also zum Spinfischen ist keineswegs eine geflochtene erforderlich! Eine Mono hat deutliche Vorteile, gerade für Anfänger. Denn zum einen ist die Dehnung (gut für Anfänger- als Puffer im Drill), die sich bei vielen guten(!!!) Monos in grenzen hält (keine 0815 schnur nehmen, sondern am besten eine Mono, die auch fürs Spinfischen gemacht wurde, bzw. eine geringe dehnung hat- z.B. Fluorocarbon), die geringe Sichtbarkeit, und die Abriebfestigkeit. Auch beim Gummifischangeln ist eine Geflochtene nicht Pflicht! Sie ist jedoch von Vorteil wenn man auf Distanzen von über 35m angelt, da sonst durch die Dehnung der Mono die Köderführung unkontrolliert wird.
Aber der größte Vorteil der Mono ist Für mich, dass die Köder (vor allem Wobbler) viel natürlicher wirken, da der Lauf nicht so Zackig und abgehackt ist wie bei Multi.
Außerdem kann man auch mal gut 25 Euro nur für ne Spule Geflochtene hinblättern, Mono kostet nicht mal halb so viel!

Nun zum Vorfach: Ich benutze meistens Fluorocarbon, so um 0.30er Durchmesser und weniger (Da ich meist ausschließlich auf Barsch angel). In den seltenen Fällen, in denen doch mal Hecht auf dem Plan steht, nehme ich Hardmono (0.55er) oder ein Stahlvorfach. Die Tragkraft muss auch nicht höhert sein, im Zweifelsfall wird die Schnur sowieso am Knoten reißen!!! (Macht nur wirklich Sinn, wenn man eine Montage mit Blei, Pose oder so hat) Einen Wirbel zw. Hauptschnur und Vorvach nehm ich auch nicht, einfach mit einem gängigen Knoten Verbinden.

Da bleibt eigentlich  nur ausprobieren, und gucken, womit du besser zurecht kommst!!!#6


----------



## Squad_13 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Denkt ihr dass die Schnur gut ist http://www.amazon.de/Damyl-Schnur-Spezi-Line-Hecht/dp/B002HM45KA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1298411149&sr=8-9

Wie groß ist der Unterschied der Dehnung im Gegensatz zur Geflochtenen?
Und braucht man wirklich jemals die Tragkraft einer Geflochtenen mit gleichem Durchmesser wie eine Monofile?


----------



## theundertaker (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

An deiner Stelle würde ich beim ersten Einkauf einmal zum Fachhändler gehen und mir alle Fragen zu Schnüren etc. beantworten lassen...er wird dir sicherlich das Wichtigste erläutern können...aus Erzähltem wird man eher schlau denk ich mal...

Ich habe glaube ich ne Fireline in 0,14....die funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut...es liegt ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht nur an der Schnur, ob man Fisch fängt oder nicht...

Hol dir die wichtigsten Dinge einfach und geh mal zwei, drei Runden angeln...dann wirst du wahrscheinlich auch selber bemerken, was verbesserungswürdig ist...vielleicht hast du mit verschiedenen Sachen Probleme...dann kannste du deine Fragen eventuell genau stellen und hier wird dir der Tipp zur Verbesserung deiner Angelei gegeben...weiß nicht, ob das verständlich ausgedrückt war...


----------



## chubby01 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Also der Unterschied ist wiegesagt unterschiedlich! (was ist dass denn fürn Satz|kopfkrat) Das hängt von der Dehnung der Schnur ab, bei Flourocarbon ist die Dehnung sehr gering- kein großer Unterschied. Aber wenn du ne Karpfenschnur in die Hand nimmst merkst du schon den Unterschied. Die dehnt sich nämlich richtig!
Am besten gehst du mal in den Laden, und nimmst mal ein paar Schnüre in die Hand. Am besten mal Geflochtene und Mono im Vergleich und mal ziehen!!!

Die Schnur die du da hast ist bestimmt für den Anfang ausreichend.
Da würde ich aber eher die nehmen: http://cgi.ebay.at/FLUOROCARBON-0-20mm-farblos-Original-DAM-300m-NEU-/250741750265

Aber dann warscheinlich auch 0.25er!


----------



## Squad_13 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Also ich werde nun wahrscheinlich erstmal eine geflochtene Hauptschnur dann ein Flourocarbon Stück (1m) und dann ein Stahlvorfach dranmachen.

Bei "nicht Hecht angeln" dann einfach Stahl weglassen.

Hab noch nie mit Stahl geangelt. Knotet man das Vorfach einfach dran?


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

hol dir direkt die powerpro schnur da haste erstmal ruhe mit 20 euro plus versand ka 6euro für 250m sind das glaub ich

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...9_Power-Pro-0-15mm-gelb--------------50m.html


zu der hauptschnur nen 0,30mm oder 0,35mm FC  und alles passt


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Also ich werde nun wahrscheinlich erstmal eine geflochtene Hauptschnur dann ein Flourocarbon Stück (1m) und dann ein Stahlvorfach dranmachen.
> 
> Bei "nicht Hecht angeln" dann einfach Stahl weglassen.
> 
> Hab noch nie mit Stahl geangelt. Knotet man das Vorfach einfach dran?


 





HILFEEEEEEE  #d   entweder stahl  oder FC ans vorfach  wenn du mit stahl anglest und du kaufs sie im laden gibts direkt welche mit wirbel dran da brauchs du einfach nur mit einem knoten deiner wahl die hauptschnur dran knoten.   beim fc knote ich hauptschnur und fc  ohne wirbel zusammen#h


----------



## Angler 212 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Binde an die hauptschnur einfach einen karabinawirbel

wenn du auf hecht fischst dann hängst du einfach ein stahlvorfach an (die haben normal immer nen wirbel oder ne schlaufe) 

wenn du auf forelle und so fischt dann hängst du einfach ein monovorfach ein (schlaufenknoten)
das monovorfach sollte dann ca. 1 m lang sein

eine geflochtene schnur hat eine dehnung von 2-4 prozent
eine monofile schnur hat eine dehnung von 15-20 prozent


----------



## chubby01 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Ja gut so kann mans auch machen. Ich hab mal ne Zeit lang dünnes Stahlvorfach (so 15cm) an 30er Fluorocarbon (ca. 1m)
geknotet.  Stand auch mal inner Angelzeitung. War mir aber immer zu viel Arbeit, das beim angeln zu knoten|uhoh:.
Aber da bist du auch beim Barschangeln auf der sicheren Seite!
Viel Spaß mit deiner Schnur wünscht dir Chubby01|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## NickAdams (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

Ich würde mir noch die Sonderausgaben zu der Angelzeitschriften zu deinen Zielfischen zulegen und gut durchlesen. 
Und noch ganz wichtig: Nicht zu viel auf Werbung hören, Angeln ist ein sehr einfaches Hobby und sollte nicht komplizierter gemacht werden. Das meiste Zeug, das man angeblich unbedingt haben muss, ist überflüssig.

So long,

Nick


----------



## CarpDream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Also ich werde nun wahrscheinlich erstmal eine geflochtene Hauptschnur dann ein Flourocarbon Stück (1m) und dann ein Stahlvorfach dranmachen.
> 
> Bei "nicht Hecht angeln" dann einfach Stahl weglassen.
> 
> Hab noch nie mit Stahl geangelt. Knotet man das Vorfach einfach dran?



Das ist völliger Quatsch, bezüglich Hechtangeln brauchst du keinen FC. Schnur -> Stahlvorfach -> Knoteloserverbinder -> Köder -> Fertig! 

Was Barsch anbetrifft währe FC eine Option, aber herkömmliche mono tuht es auch.


----------



## -Kevin- (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Das ist völliger Quatsch, bezüglich Hechtangeln brauchst du keinen FC. Schnur -> Stahlvorfach -> Knoteloserverbinder -> Köder -> Fertig!
> 
> Was Barsch anbetrifft währe FC eine Option, aber herkömmliche mono tuht es auch.




Warum ist das völliger Quatsch?


----------



## maflomi01 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

also knoten würd ich das stahl nicht (gibt im knoten knicke die dann brechen unter richtiger belastung , bedenke das jeder wurf eine richtig fette alte hecht dame sein kann auch wenn du es nicht erwartest die macht so einem rostigen geknickten vorvach ganz kurzen prozess , musste ich schon viel lehrgeld bezahlen #q#q#q) , da es verschiedene varianten gibt , blanker stahl oder ummantelt (blanker rostet bei falscher pflege) und wieviele drähte wurden verarbeitet da gibt es 1x1 (schleppstange,spinnstange,etc) ,1x7 drähte, 7x7 drähte, und bestimmt mitlerweile noch mehr .
zum selber basteln (immer selber machen dann weißt du was es kann ) beutzt du am besten spule mit vorat stahlvorvach ca. 25m, Klemmhülsen + klemmhülsenzange mit mehreren Quetschpunkten (es geht auch mit normaler spitzzange das hält aber nicht so viel ) 1 standardwirbel und 1 wirbel mit karabiner auf gute dreheigenschaften achten 
und so wird es befestigt : z.b. 7x7 draht von unten durch 2 hülsen dann denn wirbel auffähdeln und denn draht von oben wieder durch die beiden hülsen führen dann mit der zange festdrücken dabei drauf achten das die drähte nebeneinander liegen und nicht verdreht übereinander und oben beim wirbel eine schlaufe lassen ca. 0,5-1 cm (kleiner finger muss reinpassen das sorgt fuhr das richtige spiel beim köder) ,
auf der anderen seite genau das gleiche , meine stahlvorfächer Spinnfischen sind ca. 50-100cm!!!! lang je nach zu erwartenen vorkommen (die sind so lang da ich schon etliche hechte gelandet habe die sich  richtig wie ein kroko in das vorfach eingerollt hatten besonders die  grossen die sich an den forellen fettgefressen hatten)  beim ansitz pose oder grund noch lääääääänger da der fisch mehr zeit hat den köder aufzunehmen (die sind noch länger vorallem im stillwasser weil hier sich der Hecht in der grössen ordnung ab 10pfd keine  grosse angst mehr haben brauch das ihm einer das mittagessen streitig macht, habe im herbst 09.2010an einem dk. forellensee einen nachbarn gehabt bei dem hatte sich die pose ganz leicht bewegt dann aber war ruhe er war der meinung der ist weg , da aber sein kleiner jung gerade seine riesige angelbox mit all den schön bunten dingern drin unter riesigen gebrüll über sich aus gekippt hatte war er anders beschäftigt 50min mit 5 mann und mammis hilfe später konnte vati sich aber wieder seiner angel widmen nach ein par kurbelumdrehungen später kam von ihm mist hänger also reist er wie ein blöder an der rute um sie weider frei zu bekommen und ehe er sich versah ist der hecht mit ihm schlitten gefahren ,
als er ihn nach 1,5std raus hatte guckten wir nicht schlecht|bigeyes er hatte das vorfach 80cm fast bis zum anschlag mit runter geschluckt ohne sich zu bewegen!!, köder war ne ganze forelle beim wiegen und messen gabs noch mehr grosse augen die waage vom see war die grösste am see und ziemlich alt zeigte nur pfund und war ausserhalb der skala am anschlag stehen geblieben massband zeigte 139,7cm viel besser war der magen inhalt hat den beteriber der anlage zum heulen :c gebracht hatte zwei weitere forellen der 2kilo grösse damit war geklärt warum solange kein angler mehr richtig unter den forellen abgeräumt hatte .).
hier noch was zu den eigen schaften : schleppstange, spinnstange haben keine biege eigenschaften deshalb sind sie besonders zum jerkbait angeln geignet mit weichen gibts nur tüddel den du nur ganzschwer wieder auf bekommst und meist ist der stahl auch noch so doll verknickt und verdreht das du es wegwirfst.
7x7 : sehr weich kann mann knoten reinmachen oder lassen und sieht fast aus wie bei mono besser klemmen kommt wirklich besser .
1x7 : ist nicht so weich wie 1x7 aber trägt auch nicht so viel da weniger stränge, das ist wie mit dem ästchen spiel ausse grundschule ein zweig brichste durch aber ne hand voll gut liegender zweige nur mit grosser mühe.
es gibt auch FC hard mono vorfächer für Hechte fertig die haben so 0,60-1,0mm durchmesser wenn du die selber machen willst, nicht knoten wird nix sondern auch klemmen aber nur mit der spitzzange die klemmhülsen zange mit quetschpunkten zerdrückt dir das mono bei der klemme wie die schere eines krebses! und reist dann dort (Hatt mich schon ein paar sehr teure köder gekostet#q:c )das hard mono ist für sehr scheue fische und immer mit restrisiko verbunden und sehr kostspielig da du meist nur einen fisch mit dem hard mono fängst entweder ist es zu stark durch die zähne zerpflückt oder zu doll geknickt und verdreht .
und hier noch nen buchtipp Rute&Rolle knoten da steht das mit den klemmen auch mit drinn und da es in din A5 gedruckt ist past es in jede angeltasche.
und es ist sch... egal was führ eine rute und rolle du benutzt sollange du nicht zu fein oder zu grob nimmst man muss sich den gegebenheiten am wasser anpassen , das was du da hast müsste passen, bei der schnur eher nicht sparen egal ob mono oder geflecht zahlt sich am ende immer aus und was dir besser gefällt merkst du nach ein paar test fischen und keine panik am wasser es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
und fals du noch fragen hast schreib bis die finger bluten wie bei mir :c
fischige grüsse aus hamburg


----------



## maflomi01 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*

ist mir gerade eingefallen die rachen sperren aus dem handel kannste vergessen ein hecht von 10kilo drückt die wieder zusammen als wär die aus gummi lieber gaaanz lange zange und raus hebeln isn büschen fummelig aber mit ein bischen übung gehts zur not dicken holzkeil ins maul und gut is aber vorsicht mite zähne hecht von 10kilo deren zähne inne hand und du hast ein loch drin das du zum bleistiftständer umfunktionieren kannst
also immer schön vorsichtig und coolbleiben:g dann klapt das auch mit den hakenlösen.


----------



## maflomi01 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht ein Anfänger alles?*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Kescher und Rutenständer hab ich alles
> Kenne in meiner Region leider nur Seen in denen hauptächlich Hecht , Karpfen und Forellen heimisch sind.
> Ich werde mal meinen Angellehrer fragen wo es diese "einfachen" Fische bei mir gibt.



nur mal so gesagt wo hechte und forellen sind da ist auch weißfisch nicht weit von irgendwas müssen die auch leben flache kiesbänke , Krautfelder , erhebungen unter wasser , versunkene Bäume sind nur ein paar merkmale für fisch letzteres meist auch barsch oder zander bei hecht schilff oder schaarkante suchen (boot?) seerosenfelder - schlei, schlamm - Brassen ,luftblasen spur auf dem wasser -Karpfen ein gewässer hat meist mehr zu bieten als mann denkt.


----------

